# Div Layer und Layouts



## amazingalexxx (28. Juli 2004)

Hey @ll

*VORWEG* 

- Ich bin ganz frisch mit dem ganzen Webdesign und bin auch neu hier und desshalb tuts mir leid wenn es hier so ein Thema schon gibt oder es einfach zu selbverständlich ist das man die Antwort darauf kennt ... *rotwerd* 

- Ich habe HTML+ CSS 'Kentnisse'

- Ich beschäftige mich seit ein paar monaten mit grafischem design (PSP 8)

*ICH MÖCHTE*

Ich möchte mir gerne eine Website für meine Arts und GFX erstellen,
leider habe ich mit Webdesign an sich noch nicht viel Erfahrung.
Ich bin auf so einem Beepworld-Niveau, wenn euch das etwas sagt.

*MEINE ERWARTUNGEN AN MICH ;-)*

Vorweg 2 Beispiele wo mich die Layouts faszinieren.

http://home.arcor.de/caseybecker16/index2.htm

http://delicious-graphics.tk/

*MEINE FRAGEN*

- Was ist  das typische an solchen Layouts?
- Sind es die Div-Layer? Wobei ich nicht weiß was das ist ...
- Funktioniert soetwas mit Beepworld? Gibt es kostenlose Alternativen?

*BEGRIFFE DIE MIR ETWAS SAGEN*

- Header
- BG, table ... etc. (HTML eben + CSS ebenfalls)


Ja, das wars auch schon =)
Ich hoffe mein Beitrag war nicht zu konfus oder unstrukturiert.

Ihr glaubt gar nicht was mir meine Site bedeutet,
und eure Hilfe =)


ganz liebe grüße,
Alex


----------



## amazingalexxx (28. Juli 2004)

Okay, vielleicht war das zu allgemein ...
Neuer Versuch,
heute komme ich mit mehr Wissen ^^

Schaut euch den Screen mal an, da stehen meine Fragen drauf ... =)







ciao Alex


----------

